# Cassandra Cain vs Sagat



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

VS.




*Rules/Battle Conditions*
*Both combatants start 30 feet away from each other
* Cassandra Cain has her gadgets at use
*Sagat is unable to use ki attacks

Round one: Video game Sagat
Round two: UDON comic Sagat

Battleground: 
Round one: Gotham City alley
Round two: DT ring

In a fight who will win?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck?

aren't you section banned from here for a week?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2011)

Sagat snaps her in 2


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 31, 2011)

Sagat should win.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

^

+Rep for the thread contributers


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Given what Sagat did to Dan's old man...


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Given what Sagat did to Dan's old man...



Even UDON comic Sagat? 

That dude ain't that tough.

At most he's peak human

Here's what Cass did to a superhuman (Meta-human)


----------



## Cygnus45 (Aug 31, 2011)

In Gotham, Cain would be able to bounce off walls and is familiar with the terrain. She would know good places to hide if she needs time to heal, think up strategies, or assemple a gadget/weapon. Sagat is usually a very straightforward fighter and values honor. He'd probably lose in Gotham, with it being 60/40 in Cain's favor. She can't stay right in front of him too long or she'd get overwhelmed.

In a DT ring, Sagat could use his size and reach to easily win via ring-out, it would be even easier with strategically timed tiger shots if they were allowed. Like I said before, if these two fighers squared up with no distractions, Sagat has the advantage in power, reach, stamina, and likely fighting experience (being the undisputed muy tai champ for 20 years and participating in street fighting tournaments).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> Even UDON comic Sagat?
> 
> That dude ain't that tough.
> 
> At most he's peak human



iirc in UDON Sagat destroyed a small canyon with a single tiger uppercut.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> In Gotham, Cain would be able to bounce off walls and is familiar with the terrain. She would know good places to hide if she needs time to heal, think up strategies, or assemple a gadget/weapon. Sagat is usually a very straightforward fighter and values honor. He'd probably lose in Gotham, with it being 60/40 in Cain's favor. She can't stay right in front of him too long or she'd get overwhelmed.
> 
> In a DT ring, Sagat could use his size and reach to easily win via ring-out, it would be even easier with strategically timed tiger shots if they were allowed. Like I said before, if these two fighers squared up with no distractions, Sagat has the advantage in power, reach, stamina, and likely fighting experience (being the undisputed muy tai champ for 20 years and participating in street fighting tournaments).



Beautifully thought out post

I agree. 

When you're someone like Cassandra a straight up approach is no way to fight Sagat.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, Cygnus put that much better than I would have.  Venue is quite important.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

the posts claiming cass would lose seem to be failing to take into account the fact that she can read the movements of martial artists below around batman's level near-perfectly, and so would not 'get overwhelmed', thanks to her ability to perfectly read body language, which also makes experience irrelevant


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> iirc in UDON Sagat destroyed a small canyon with a single tiger uppercut.



That's a misconception Sagat in UDON comics performed the following:

-Knocked Ryu through a series of stone walls
-Destroyed a wooden training dummy


These feats were through the usage of ki attacks however.

I think you may be confusing Sagat with Bison's feat of destroying a camp of gypsies through the usage of his psycho powers.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 31, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> In Gotham, Cain would be able to bounce off walls and is familiar with the terrain. She would know good places to hide if she needs time to heal, think up strategies, or assemple a gadget/weapon. Sagat is usually a very straightforward fighter and values honor. He'd probably lose in Gotham, with it being 60/40 in Cain's favor. She can't stay right in front of him too long or she'd get overwhelmed.
> 
> In a DT ring, Sagat could use his size and reach to easily win via ring-out, it would be even easier with strategically timed tiger shots if they were allowed. Like I said before, if these two fighers squared up with no distractions, Sagat has the advantage in power, reach, stamina, and likely fighting experience (being the undisputed muy tai champ for 20 years and participating in street fighting tournaments).



Pretty much this....


----------



## Cygnus45 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> the posts claiming cass would lose seem to be failing to take into account the fact that she can read the movements of martial artists below around batman's level near-perfectly, and so would not 'get overwhelmed', thanks to her ability to perfectly read body language, which also makes experience irrelevant



So a cheap sharingan-esque ability to read muscle movement>>>someone with superior experience, reach, height, power, and possibly even skill...? Do you know _anything_ about martial arts?

As talented as she is, Cass is still 5ft something and pretty skinny overall. Sagat is a 7 ft, 450 pound *landmass* yet flexible enough to do roundhouse kicks and back-flips. Cass' gymnastic ability, reflexes, and technique are way up there, but you have to look at all the dynamics of a fight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

i'm no expert on martial arts

but neither are the people writing comic books

and _they_ have cass weaving in between bullets and reading people twice her size and knocking them out with nerve strikes

so...take it up with the writers. when it comes to fights between _fictional_ martial artists it's generally more valuable to know about the characters than about martial arts. which you don't seem to, at least in cass's case

and believe me, yes, her cheap sharingan-like ability to do so (combined with vastly superior speed, and megalol at sagat having more skill, cass is the greatest martial artist in DC, where people like batman who master 127 arts exist) counts for more


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

All Sagat has on her is power and durability, which can be overcome with speed and skill.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2011)

And skill and maneuverability.


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> And maneuverability.



Fixed


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2011)

Skill too. Much more experience.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIPnSgwPBg4[/YOUTUBE]

3:00

Sagat stomps. Oh, did I mentioned he one-shot a bear with a Tiger Uppercut?


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIPnSgwPBg4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 3:00
> 
> Sagat stomps. Oh, did I mentioned he one-shot a bear with a Tiger Uppercut?



And a Bear is comparable to a superhuman? 

Also DD read the OP I've banned Sagat's use of ki attacks.

Cassandra has memorized all the martial arts styles in the whole world thanks to Bruce's teachings.


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Skill too. Much more experience.



I know, but already said that before you


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> Cassandra has memorized all the martial arts styles in the whole world thanks to Bruce's teachings.



*thanks to her being brought up by the assassins' guild


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Slayer trained Cass?



That explains everything


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

kurou you silly bean

not _that_ assassins' guild


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

A man can dream :33


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> *thanks to her being brought up by the assassins' guild



You mean league of Assassins


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

you're right, i _do_ mean league of assassins


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

League of Assassins sounds better :33 (Or League of Shadows from Nolan TDK)

Assassins Guild sounds stupid


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow. You must really like being insulted


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

Here we go again....


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Will you stop posting already? You're like an annoying fly.


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

Who me? What did I do?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Here we go again....



This.


You tend to pop up whenever you can be the most annoying.


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

So that's the only thing I did? Look Strike I'm not here to start any arguments with anyone. And ok I'm annoying sometimes but we're only human. We don't always say or do the right things.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

You're human. Dont include myself in with you...ugh, mortals. I am far greater, I have no flaws.

**


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

So you're a god then?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Not a god. THE God.


**


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> League of Assassins sounds better :33 (Or League of Shadows from Nolan TDK)
> 
> Assassins Guild sounds stupid



Go play Guilty Gear.



~Strike Man~ said:


> Not a god. THE God.
> 
> 
> **



The God of Secondary Gods, that is.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Must I show you the bendyourmomoverthetable technique again before you admit your inferiority?


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I must be an angel because I'm flying. 

But really though Strike I don't want us to have problems so if there was anything between us before today can we put it behind us. Amigo to amigo?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Must I show you the bendyourmomoverthetable technique again before you admit your inferiority?



Why would you show it to the man who taught you it?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

That would be true if it werent for the rule of paradox space dandy. 



@Shine: No


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

Well than can we atleast see each other as respectable members of the society?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> That would be true if it werent for the rule of paradox space dandy.



Beings such as myself ourselves transcend the petty concept of temporal limitations.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

But then it comes back to who was the first in existence. Which was I


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree, Strike.  *I* was indeed the first to exist.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Well played


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Go play Guilty Gear.



Already have.

love it. 

League of Assassins has a better ring to it for me.

@ Dandy Elegance 

I'm the king of bending people's shit. That includes mothers.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

You clearly haven't been acquainted with the glory that is Slayer.

Because if you had been, you'd know better than to even think that something he did is less than perfect.


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

Meh I think Sol Badguy is better. Only by a tiny bit though.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Bender loves guilty gear?















*NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Meh I think Sol Badguy is better. Only by a tiny bit though.



They're two completely different types of characters.  I generally hold them in equal regard.



~Strike Man~ said:


> Bender loves guilty gear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He must have played Guilty Grape, which had a defective Slayer.  Because who could disagree with that fine gentleman?


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Bender loves guilty gear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now you have to choose something else to like because I like it. :33 :33


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

No. Im going to pretend you never said that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No. Im going to pretend you never said that.



That's......That's.. so uncool. 

You'll be like the kid in high school that wishes people forget he said he's gay. 

Reality is we're part of the same fandom now. 

*plays evil music*


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd rather die in fire


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

After my heads been dipped in acid


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Sol's fire?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

And rolled around in oil


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

So.....how bout that WH40K?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Well at least Bender's not a Blazblue fan.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 31, 2011)

....

Well then at least Bender's not a Bayonetta fan.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 31, 2011)

Outside of gameplay fuck bayonetta


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck Bayonetta just to spite you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't want to be a fan of anything you're a fan of Spartan. It's all effeminate pissy shit I'll bet.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Well then at least he's not a Samurai Deeper Kyo fan(I'm not either so don't fret).

And thank god he's not a JJBA fan(Especially of part 5).



Bender said:


> I don't want to be a fan of anything you're a fan of Spartan. It's all effeminate pissy shit I'll bet.



Nah, they really aren't.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well then at least he's not a Samurai Deeper Kyo fan(I'm not either so don't fret).



....

Just stop




> Nah, they really aren't.



None of your interests have a shred of manly shit in 'em. 



P.S. I am a Samurai Deeper Kyo fan


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> ....
> 
> Just stop
> 
> ...



>JJBA
>Blazblue
>No shred of manly shit

That's like saying Dark Schneider is gay. And I'm talking about freaking flaming phoenix gay.

Bayonetta's an exception in that it's not manly, but it features a female character who's one of the top badass women in fiction.



> P.S. I am a Samurai Deeper Kyo fan



Ah, well... I don't care. As long as you stay away from the others I listed, it's cool.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Both of you are arguing who has shitty taste and who shouldn't like what the other likes? Wow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see it completely that way. It's not about shitty tastes, he's the one saying Blazblue and JJBA aren't manly and that's easily wrong by the very fact that Hakumen(Blazblue) and Jotaro Kujo(JJBA) exist in those verses.

And those two characters I listed are just the tip of the ice berg really.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Why the fuck didn't you mention Dio?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Why the fuck didn't you mention Dio?



Because he said manly. 













































Though I do find Jotaro more manly.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Strike better find himself another shoe, because you're askin' for it.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck strike .


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Shoes don't get to speak


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

I am no ones shoe


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

There a foot up your ass just 'cause you like it, then?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

There are no feet in my ass .


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

<insert quip about the Nile here>


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anywho, Ryu beat numerous 50-year-old grandmasters of multiple fighting styles. Sagat was schooling him and was about to help him up, when he got in a cheap shot. That's the only reason he won.

So basically Sagat>>>martial arts grandmasters with 50 years of experience.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well I must be an angel because I'm flying.
> 
> But really though Strike I don't want us to have problems so if there was anything between us before today can we put it behind us. Amigo to amigo?





ShineMonkey said:


> Well than can we atleast see each other as respectable members of the society?



shinemonkey

more like

buttmonkey

edit: you should probably take into account the physical limitations of being 50 years old and fighting ryu, who's in his twenties


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not trying to be a follower. I'm just trying to clear up any problems. But whatever.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> League of Assassins sounds better :33 (Or League of Shadows from Nolan TDK)
> 
> Assassins Guild sounds stupid


. . . . *shakes my head*


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> iirc in UDON Sagat destroyed a small canyon with a single tiger uppercut.



Udon are the same people that said that goku wouldn't have to turn ssj to beat superman. he would punch sups off the planet and *IT TO THE MOON AND SMASH HIM BACK TO EARTH*.. 

now on topic Sagat is wank to high hell in udin comics. 

first match

1. which video game sagat?
2. sagat's big and fast for his high but if he lands a hit on her it's over. Bat girl has her gadgets so she might can pull it off. if she get's hit with a tiger upper cut she's good as dead. 
3. the walls play a good part of her combat in battle. tear gas and staying clear of sagat's attacks she problem can beat him but like i said before if he hits her once it's a rap





Cygnus45 said:


> Anywho, Ryu beat numerous 50-year-old grandmasters of multiple fighting styles. Sagat was schooling him and was about to help him up, when he got in a cheap shot. That's the only reason he won.
> 
> So basically Sagat>>>martial arts grandmasters with 50 years of experience.



Sagat lost a eye fighting Dan's father and was scared up in his head. Last time I check Ryu didn't cheap shot him with the Shoryuken. he beat sagat because of the Satsui no Hado took over at that time of battle and beat him.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> Udon are the same people that said that goku wouldn't have to turn ssj to beat superman. he would punch sups off the planet and *IT TO THE MOON AND SMASH HIM BACK TO EARTH*..



Seriously? When did they say that nonsense?


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Seriously? When did they say that nonsense?







nope sry that's the wrong one.. when has goku every have a planet destroying punch

read away.. p.s this was moses scan he tried to use in a debate smh


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

I stopped at the 'absorb more punishment' part, in all honesty.

What a crappy fanfic.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I stopped at the 'absorb more punishment' part, in all honesty.
> 
> What a crappy fanfic.



the point is that udon comics guys don't know what the hell their talking about. they f up the street fighter story so bad i stopped getting the books and this crap about goku beating superman was just the icing on the cake of EPIC FAIL


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

^

Jesus fucking christ seriously?

Wow UDON...just fucking wow...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> the point is that udon comics guys don't know what the hell their talking about. they f up the street fighter story so bad i stopped getting the books and this crap about goku beating superman was just the icing on the cake of EPIC FAIL



Stop complaining. I don't give a shit about whoever wins but seriously nobody wants to see an story where Superman stomps Goku or vice versa. Even though the former is what'd happen, that's just boring as hell. Wouldn't you agree? People wanna see a* fight*, not a stomp. 

Seriously, did you ever complain about The Hulk being able to compete with Pre-crisis Superman in a cross over story? No. Because it's better than seeing Hulk completely stomped by Supes. The same applies in Udon's case.


----------



## Es (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Seriously, did you ever complain about The Hulk being able to compete with Pre-crisis Superman in a cross over story? No. Because it's better than seeing Hulk completely stomped by Supes. The same applies in Udon's case.



And yet Superman won a fight with the Hulk in the official Marvel/DC crossover comic


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Stop complaining. I don't give a shit about whoever wins but seriously nobody wants to see an story where Superman stomps Goku or vice versa. Even though the former is what'd happen, that's just boring as hell. Wouldn't you agree? People wanna see a* fight*, not a stomp.
> 
> Seriously, did you ever complain about The Hulk being able to compete with Pre-crisis Superman in a cross over story? No. Because it's better than seeing Hulk completely stomped by Supes. The same applies in Udon's case.



once again the biggest baby from mvc shows his bitchness.. your right no one would want to see goku get beat down in a second. they would have to give goku a power up so he can be equal to superman and he would still loses because superman is a icon character. superman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hulk any day.. you no why?? it's the history superman has as a character that's why.. read what undon comics wrote as a battle then come back to me and tell me that sounds like a legit story. anyone with a brain would tell you that shit sounds something you and your buddies from mvc would cook up




Es said:


> And yet Superman won in the official Marvel/DC crossover comic



 he doesn't get it


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> he doesn't get it



Surprised? 

You shouldn't be. I doubt Spartan got that red rep bar for waving effeminate interpretations of anime chars. It's also because of how his logic is on the same wave length as MvC forum goers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

The pot calling the kettle black

hahahahahaha


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Surprised?
> 
> You shouldn't be. I doubt Spartan got that red rep bar for waving effeminate interpretations of anime chars. It's also because of how his logic is on the same wave length as MvC forum goers.



this is why i don't use my brain when i debate with the fools over their.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

They think Yusuke can beat Thor. I loled.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> They think Yusuke can beat Thor. I loled.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> They think Yusuke can beat Thor. I loled.



no just him but

grimmjaw
ichigo 
krillin
tien
yamcha
one piece characters 

the list of stupid crap goes on!! because they base their whole argument on speed. they forget that thor can use a lighting or hurricanes to be them with out even trying to fight them. their xyz logic is something i never thought ever was possible in a debate until moses and his booty boys showed up on mvc.


Undon doesn't know what they're doing at all. they have sagat doing things he could never do..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Hopefully you'll see the light like most of us have, because it's not worth typing up a post when you know that they're going to ignore what you have to say. Sometimes it's just bet to sit back and watch the dominoes fall, mein square


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hopefully you'll see the light like most of us have, because it's not worth typing up a post when you know that they're going to ignore what you have to say. Sometimes it's just bet to sit back and watch the dominoes fall, mein square



i have seen the light that's why i don't post over their any more.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> no just him but
> 
> grimmjaw
> ichigo
> ...



You really shouldn't worry *too* much about what another site thinks about what'd happen in a vs battles. I don't remember any One Piece characters being wanked like that by even Kinashit(It's Kinasin but Kinashit is more fitting), and Kinashit probably loves One Piece more than he loves anything else.

And the fact that you believe everyone thinks Grimmjow and Ichigo can defeat Thor shows that they did a good job at trolling you. Then again, that's not too hard to do really. I mean it's literally as easy as taking candy from a baby, I really do mean it.



Heavenly King said:


> once again the biggest baby from mvc shows his bitchness.. your right no one would want to see goku get beat down in a second. they would have to give goku a power up so he can be equal to superman and he would still loses because superman is a icon character. superman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hulk any day.. you no why?? it's the history superman has as a character that's why.. read what undon comics wrote as a battle then come back to me and tell me that sounds like a legit story. anyone with a brain would tell you that shit sounds something you and your buddies from mvc would cook up



It's quite funny you call me a baby when you're the one that's almost always complaining about MVC.

I never said it's a legit story. I'm just saying they're giving the majority what they want and that's a fight.



Es said:


> And yet Superman won a fight with the Hulk in the official Marvel/DC crossover comic



It doesn't matter because Superman could easily put down the Hulk in many ways. Hell, Hulk shouldn't even be able to tickle Supes'(Pre crisis) funny bone, regardless of whether or not he's "ready".


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's quite funny you call me a baby when you're the one that's almost always complaining about MVC.
> 
> I never said it's a legit story. I'm just saying they're giving the majority what they want and that's a fight.



MvC is an utter joke of a site. Don't try and defend it.

And Undon isn't giving anybody a fight.  They're giving people bullshit and wankery  in the form of shitty fanfiction.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> You really shouldn't worry *too* much about what another site thinks about what'd happen in a vs battles. I don't remember any One Piece characters being wanked like that by even Kinashit(It's Kinasin but Kinashit is more fitting), and Kinashit probably loves One Piece more than he loves anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude I have seen many threads that you have made raged about obd. i think you should take your own advice. yes I know kinshin has wank op but he's never said anything about them beating thor. ( for what i seen )

I laugh at that thread and they couldn't troll me with your help.



who's complaining? I am just telling it like it is, when was the last time you seen me post over their? Like i said before they don't know what they're talking about. they don't know how to make a good story just take a look at the street fight comics they goof up.


at that time he could have easy put down the hulk. oh but you forgot the madder hulk get's the stronger he get's so yea sooner or later he's going to start hurting superman with his punches





sonic546 said:


> MvC is an utter joke of a site. Don't try and defend it.
> 
> And Undon isn't giving anybody a fight.  They're giving people bullshit and wankery  in the form of shitty fanfiction.




that what i was pointing out the poor writing


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> i have seen the light that's why i don't post over their any more.



And ignore Spartan and Bender

They're just mad because they will never be accepted as members of the OBD


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

They also make terrible shoes


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And ignore Spartan and Bender
> 
> They're just mad because they will never be accepted as members of the OBD



i was just pointing out the shittiness in the stories that undon does. Spartan is just fail he's not getting what is said.. but you're right am done with him and his fail trolling


back on topic

I believe cassandra cain will win do to her gadgets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Kicking someone in the face is always welcome when one steps out of line


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> dude I have seen many threads that you have made raged about obd. i think you should take your own advice. yes I know kinshin has wank op but he's never said anything about them beating thor. ( for what i seen )
> 
> I laugh at that thread and they couldn't troll me with your help.
> 
> ...



You actually believed that they think Grimmjow and Ichigo can beat Thor... Is that not trolling? Because that's not what they actually think.

You're complaining. Whenever MVC has said something you disagreed with you often went back here to whine about them. 

Superman could've but he didn't. Oh but you forgot the parts on where Supes himself was complimenting Hulk's power which doesn't make sense because Hulk should practically fodder to Pre-Crisis Supes. Oh but you also forgot that The Hulk got madder and later on he couldn't even move Supes because Supes was "ready" that time. 

I mean really, the Udon story and the Hulks VS Supes crossovers don't differentiate that much, only in the fact that Superman lost in the Udon story.



sonic546 said:


> MvC is an utter joke of a site. Don't try and defend it.
> 
> And Undon isn't giving anybody a fight.  They're giving people bullshit and wankery  in the form of shitty fanfiction.



I'm not defending it. I haven't even said how good or bad it is. I'm just saying that he complains alot about MVC and it's true.

Udon's not giving wankery because they created basically fan fiction. Anything really goes in fan fiction,and cases such as characters being stronger than they usually are can happen. And Goku and Superman were just put on an equal level so that it can be a fight. 

And you should be complaining about the crossovers with The Hulk VS Superman if you're gonna complain about Udon's Supes VS Goku story. The Hulk shouldn't be giving Superman any trouble whatsover either.



Darth Nihilus said:


> And ignore Spartan and Bender
> 
> They're just mad because they will never be accepted as members of the OBD



I'd rather be Sarah Palin's slave than be accepted as an OBD member. Or I should say, an OBD Elite.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> You actually believed that they think Grimmjow and Ichigo can beat Thor... Is that not trolling? Because that's not what they actually think.
> 
> You're complaining. Whenever MVC has said something you disagreed with you often went back here to whine about them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

As much as you whine about how things work over here at MVC

I'm inclined to disagree


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kicking someone in the face is always welcome when one steps out of line



Enough of your awful ranting you Internet geek dictator get back on track on topic. 

Take your crappy OBD Aryan Nazi shit the fuck out my thread. 

Either back in topic or go to the convo to talk about your love-hate relationship with Spartan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you really want to do this again Spartan

Don't make me have to derail another one of your threads


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread is in the autistic zone.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Enough of your awful ranting you Internet geek dictator get back on track on topic.
> 
> Take your crappy OBD Aryan Nazi shit the fuck out my thread.
> 
> Either back in topic or go to the convo to talk about your love-hate relationship with Spartan.



Please take the time to fill out the following:


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> This thread is in the autistic zone.



It's not too surprising seeing as how Darth Nihilus has been on a trolling spree as of late. This is like the 3rd thread he's turned to crap because of that radical leader trash.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Let's see, now.  Not been in much of a forum mood toda---

*Sees autism and Aryan mentioned*

... Fuck this.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2011)

Geebus, what the hell happened here?


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

A bunch of funny shit that's what.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

**

I think this thread is done.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> **
> 
> I think this thread is done.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Nihilus, is there an occasion you *don't* have an image for?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

He means the OBD, not just the thread bender.






And you really do have a reaction image for everything


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He means the OBD, not just the thread bender.



Wow, I totally didn't know that.. 



sarcasm


I'm not leaving OBD because of butthurt he is concerning it. And if it's so upsetting that he's going to keep posting those ridiculous pics that gets his rep slashed repeatedly then I'm going to keep posting. Really he's the one being hurt not me.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

The dude can show up an image that fits for ever single occasion


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm more curious as to why he feels the need to rub his dick on Kamen Rider so much. Shit is disturbing as fuck.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Meh I think Sol Badguy is better. Only by a tiny bit though.



They're nothing compared to Baiken


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol how is he being butthurt?


And he's spamming quality. Something you know nothing about.


EDIT: Baiken is the hottest one eyed one armed chick you'll ever find


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

See what I mean?


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Lol how is he being butthurt?
> 
> 
> And he's spamming quality. Something you know nothing about.



I don't care. 

Do it elsewhere.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Lol how is he being butthurt?
> 
> 
> And he's spamming quality. Something you know nothing about.



I am quality incarnate


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm more curious as to why he feels the need to rub his dick on Kamen Rider so much. Shit is disturbing as fuck.



Ah, Bender. It seems you have nothing better to do with your time than spam my profile page with childish things like this:


> First I want you to hear song I made for you
> 
> Trust me homes it's funny it goes like:
> 
> ...



Truly you are a man of great wit and intelligence! I kneel before your poetic genius!


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am quality incarnate



And I'm god. 

Thus I'm able to judge quality and I say your quality is overrated.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> I don't care.
> 
> Do it elsewhere.



Or here's a thought, Log Out


----------

